# BHA @ USU - 3/21



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds cool. Where will it be at?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

ESLC 130


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't attend usu and a Google map search comes up empty. 
Guess I'll wait for the next one


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I did and I don't recognize the reference, it's a building there though. Lot's changed since the day...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

https://www.usu.edu/map/pdf/Graphic_campus_map.pdf

ESCL stands for Eccles Science Learning Center - see attached map.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Figured it was Eccles...


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry, I should have been more clear on the location. It is just north of Old Main.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

We've got over $1200 in donated items from Patagonia, Camp Chef, CampSaver, UDWR, Yellowstone 2 Uintas and others.

Hope to see you there on Wednesday, March 21st at 7pm.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll attend if I can get away with it.

Let's see if we can get a larger turnout than the last Sierra Club meeting. o-||


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone planning on going to this?


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully there will be a good turnout. Its kind of short-and-sweet... probably around 60-90 minutes is all.

Speakers from BHA, Yellowstone to Uintas Connection, DWR, and Wildlands Network. 

I believe they are announcing a BHA scholarship geared towards conservation, too.


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I plan on heading up


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I need a secret decoder ring.*



CPAjeff said:


> https://www.usu.edu/map/pdf/Graphic_campus_map.pdf
> 
> ESCL stands for Eccles Science Learning Center - see attached map.


Thanks


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great job to those who made this happen. I enjoyed the presentation, and the turnout was pretty good IMO.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for coming Clarq. We counted around 120 people, most of which were students. Part of our goal was to start towards a USU BHA Chapter and make some connections with DWR employees and biologists.

We had around 70% USU attendance, so that will go a long ways towards the Chapter and were able to get some ideas started with DWR biologists where they will be asking for BHA volunteers in the future for trapping/netting as well as range improvement projects. I look forward to BHA becoming a force for good and a recognized name in Utah conservation discussions. We sold all but three items from the silent auction and got a lot "Public Land Owner" hats and shirts out to the public.

We also announced a BHA Scholarship for an undergrad student in a field related to conservation. More info on that to come.

It went better than I could've ever hoped. I really appreciate all that attended.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for putting it on. 
Some good talks and I really liked the videos.


----------

